# Destin Jacks 1/20



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Headed out with good friends on a little boat with big jacks on the mind. Got a little too choppy to get where we wanted to we stopped somewhere around the 20 mile mark and fished something I haven't fished in a year. And they were hungry every bait produced a fish. Caught our 4 and went flounder fishing. No pics of the flounder but I think we ended up with 23. We also got stopped by the man twice...


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

bigguns.
thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a few good meals!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Turntwo62 (Mar 18, 2017)

Very nice, it was a little rougher than I thought it’d be yesterday


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Big dogs, thx for sharing capt!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Makes me want to go fishing!


----------



## papermaker (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks like fun!!:thumbup:


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments. Hope everyone caught em up. Looking forward to them re opening in a few months. Until then its deep dropping and whatever else is in season until march. Then its cobia tournament time. Hope its a great year for everyone


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks like Mules to me. Great Job


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

damn fine ones for sure. looks like you had to bend em to get them in the box.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

nice jumbo sized AJs good work, are they still good to eat that big?

the weather will be in the mid 60s from now till AJ deadline of jan-27.

curious why folks are being pulled over so much lately did you have a pretty girl onboard?
STB


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

steve the brain said:


> nice jumbo sized AJs good work, are they still good to eat that big?
> 
> the weather will be in the mid 60s from now till AJ deadline of jan-27.
> 
> ...


I caught a 65lb one last year and it was delicious!
Looks like AJ season is effectively over for most people. 3-4ft seas today and 5-6ft through Friday


----------

